# Live Video of Santa Claus Village Finland



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2021)

Remember to enlarge the video, it'll feel like you're actually there... it's amazing isn't it to think that as we sit at our computers all over the world right now we can watch these people in real time in Finland... I think i might catch a flight out there soo I can wave to you all


----------



## Remy (Dec 4, 2021)

I've watched it. Thanks for the idea to enlarge. I also watch the Levi ski resort.

I like the live cameras. I do cat rescue sites, the eagle cams, the bears in Alaska in the summer. Brownsville Food Pantry For Deer will start their feeding mid December.


----------

